
Ask HN: Recommended resource for learning how to build a SQL database - dvnguyen
Hi,<p>I want to have a deeper knowledge of how a SQL db engine works. One learning approach has worked for me was reimplementing things from scratch. Could you guys recommend some good resource on building a SQL database engine?<p>Thank you.
======
ryanworl
Andy Pavlo from CMU has an advanced and an introductory lecture series on
YouTube which covers most everything you would need assuming you have a basic
algorithms, data structures, and operating systems background.

The papers referenced in the lectures also contain valuable information.

